# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  معدلتون چنده که میخاید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید یا ترمیم معدل

## ah.at

سلام دوستان .

یه مدتیه تبه دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل همه کنکوریا رو گرفته حتی جوری که از کنکور هم بیشتر بهش فکر میکنن .

من یه سوال وسم پیش اومده!!!!!!!!!!!

دوستانی که بی صبرانه منتظرن که این طرح ها اجرا :

لطف کنن بیان بگن معدلشون چنده که میخان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟

یا این که کدوم درسو کم گرفتن که میخان بهترش کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حقیقتا خودم خیلی وسم سوال شده که این همه تاپیک راجبش میزنید ...

مگه معدلتون چنده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

کتبی خودم 17.49 اومده به خاطر یه سری مشکلاتی که سوم داشتم نتونستم خوب بخونم و کلا چهارشنبه به بعد مدرسه که هیچی شهر خودمون هم نبودم حالا چه برسه به اینکه بخام درس بخونم .

حالا به نظرتون من هم باید مثه شما ها دنبال ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد باشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

12  :Yahoo (21): 

همه درس بجز ادبیات دینی هندسه..

----------


## mraday

17.80 رياضي 

ديپ مجدد انساني گرفتم با 16.95

----------


## ah.at

> 17.80 رياضي 
> 
> ديپ مجدد انساني گرفتم با 16.95



خب اینکه بدتر شد که ...

بعد تو که ریاضی هستی په وسه چی دیپلم انسانی گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟

معدلت هم که خوبه که!!!!!!!!!!!

اصلا وسه چی دیپلم مجدد وسه انسانیا هست؟؟؟؟

چرا تجربی و ریاضی هم دیپلم مجدد ندارن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mraday

> خب اینکه بدتر شد که ...
> 
> بعد تو که ریاضی هستی په وسه چی دیپلم انسانی گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> معدلت هم که خوبه که!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> اصلا وسه چی دیپلم مجدد وسه انسانیا هست؟؟؟؟
> 
> چرا تجربی و ریاضی هم دیپلم مجدد ندارن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ديپلم انساني تاثير نداره به جز دو درس زبان فارسي و عربي  معدل مهم نيست

----------


## sako

بچه ها تک درس هم میشه ترمیم کرد نمره ها رو؟؟؟

----------


## maryam2015

وا ی بچه ها من خیلی استرس گرفتم الان تقریبا یه دوروزی میشه ای خدااااااااا چرا کمکم نمی کنی ...... :Yahoo (12):  شماها معدلتون خیلی بالاست ولی من چی ...منم فقط عشق پزشکی ...هیییییییییی :Yahoo (101):

----------


## sako

> وا ی بچه ها من خیلی استرس گرفتم الان تقریبا یه دوروزی میشه ای خدااااااااا چرا کمکم نمی کنی ...... شماها معدلتون خیلی بالاست ولی من چی ...منم فقط عشق پزشکی ...هیییییییییی


میشه از من کمتر باشین؟؟؟من 14 و نیم شدم ولی استرس ندارم چون واقعا زیاد تاثیر نداره.تلاشتو زیاد کنی معدل کاری نمیتونه بکنه.الان هم گفتم ببینم میشه تک درس ترمیم کنم که دروس اختصاصی رو ی ذره بالا بیارم وگرنه بازم مهم نیست.درستونو بخونین

----------


## alipha_76

> بچه ها تک درس هم میشه ترمیم کرد نمره ها رو؟؟؟


اره دیگه هرکدومو بخوای میتونی .من فکر کنم فقط دینیمو نرم بزنم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sako

> اره دیگه هرکدومو بخوای میتونی .من فکر کنم فقط دینیمو نرم بزنم


چجور باید ثبت نام کنیم؟؟

----------


## Lara27

مگه ترمیم معدل اومد خبر مرگش بالاخره؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alipha_76

> چجور باید ثبت نام کنیم؟؟


هنوز اجرا نشده که چیو میخوای ثبت نام کنی اگرم اجرا شد فکر کنم به شکل  داوطلب ازاد هر درسیو بخوای ور میداری

----------


## Legolas

سلام من معدل کتبیم پارسال 11 شد . اگه ترمیم بیاد می مونم تو دوراهی که به خرداد بخونم یا کنکور . شاید موندم پشت کنکور  .

----------


## Fawzi

> وا ی بچه ها من خیلی استرس گرفتم الان تقریبا یه دوروزی میشه ای خدااااااااا چرا کمکم نمی کنی ...... شماها معدلتون خیلی بالاست ولی من چی ...منم فقط عشق پزشکی ...هیییییییییی


*عزیزم من بهت قول میدم اگه تست خوب کار کنی و تمام تلاشتو کنی معدل هیچ کاره خواهد بود ! خودتو در برابر کل ، درنظربگیر نه جزء*  :Y (505):

----------


## omidmzf

8.21

همه دروس ترمیم معدل

----------


## DARKSIDER

> 8.21
> 
> همه دروس ترمیم معدل


 :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## lili96666

18/86تجربی.اختصاصیم به جز فیزیک18/75همه بالا19.ولی اگه بزارم میرم ترمیم شاید میگن همه باید20بود

----------


## ali444

من 19.26 دوتاترمیم معدل

----------


## Mr Sky

17.
.
.
اگه این طرح تصویب بشه واسه خرداد امسال ثبت نام نمیکنم چون اصلا حوصله دوباره امتحان دادن نیست و فرصت.
.
.ولی اگه واسه کنکور 96.....ثبت نام میکنم

----------


## Dayi javad

آقا بیخیال این معدل بشین سال تموم شد

----------


## pouyasadeghi

معدل کتبی ریاضی 10.59 الان بعد ده سال اومدم کنکور تجربی بدم فعلا دینی و زبان و ادبیات و انگلیسی دادم امتحانشو زیر 19 نداشتم

----------


## rez657

کتبی 9 داداش  فقط قرار بود دیپلم بگیرم  :Yahoo (101):    هر وقت طرحش امد منو خبر کنین :Yahoo (65): 
41

----------


## _AHMADreza_

دوستان الکی دعوا نکنید  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه تا عید خبری نشه میره برای 96 پس هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس...ولی واقعا برای مسولین متاسفم تا وقتی چیزی قطعی نشده حرفشو میزند و رسانه ای میکنند تا ما بیچاره ها گیج بشیم و از هدف اصلی که کنکوره فاصله بگیریم و بریم تو حاشیه... !!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> 17.
> .
> .
> اگه این طرح تصویب بشه واسه خرداد امسال ثبت نام نمیکنم چون اصلا حوصله دوباره امتحان دادن نیست و فرصت.
> .
> .ولی اگه واسه کنکور 96.....ثبت نام میکنم


پس الان چیکار میکنی ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

> پس الان چیکار میکنی ؟


 what?!
.
.الان این طرح چه اجرا بشه چه نشه ثبت نام نمیکنم ...
.
.وفقط در راستای کنکور 95 میخونم و...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

بچه من رفتم برای ترمیم معدل پرسیدم گفت وزیر یه حرفی زد فقط الکی برای ما دردسر درست کرد اصلا بخش نامه اش نیومده و احتمالا اجرا نشه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_واقعا متاسفم واسه سادگی داوطلبای کنکور من کاری به اجرای این طرح شدنش یا نشدنش ولی مسئولین دروغ زیاد میگن چرت زیاد میگن چون نالایقن واسه پست و سمتشون پس برین درس بخونین آیندتون دست یه مشت بی سواده  یاعلی....._

----------


## ali444

> بچه من رفتم برای ترمیم معدل پرسیدم گفت وزیر یه حرفی زد فقط الکی برای ما دردسر درست کرد اصلا بخش نامه اش نیومده و احتمالا اجرا نشه


ازکی پرسیدی؟

----------


## ali444

> بچه من رفتم برای ترمیم معدل پرسیدم گفت وزیر یه حرفی زد فقط الکی برای ما دردسر درست کرد اصلا بخش نامه اش نیومده و احتمالا اجرا نشه


این مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش پرورشه وبه امضای ریاست جمهوری رسیده وبوباید اجرابشه

----------


## biology115

بخدا من با این معدل پایینم دیگه از این حرفا خسته شدم ...

اجرا میشه ، اجرا نمیشه ، اجرا میشه ، اجرا نمیشه ...

ول کنید بابا ...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> این مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش پرورشه وبه امضای ریاست جمهوری رسیده وبوباید اجرابشه


مسئول دایره امتحانات امسال که هیچ شاید96

----------


## mpaarshin

> ترمیم معدل 100درصدواسه کنگور95اجرانمیشه وبرای کنکور96اجرامیشه


خب باشه اوکی شماها میبرین همیشه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

درست میگه دوستمون... همنوز بخشنامه بحث ترمیمم تا حالا بلاغ نشده و فقط در حده حرفه فلن.. !

----------


## Legolas

الکی فاز منفی ندین . طرحش تصویب شدس . رئیس جمهور هم امضا کرده فقط تنظیم بخشنامه مونده . ولی نمی دونم امسال اجرا میشه یا می مونه واسه 96 . منکه ساله جاریم واسه کنکور می خونم . اگه این معدل کوفتی تو نتیجم تاثیر داد می مونم واسه 96 که ترمیم کنم .

----------


## nacli

17.27
تخمین رتبه گزینه دو رو بررسی کردین ک سوابق تحصیلی هم بهش اضافه شده؟
من درصد های پارسالمو با معدل 17.27 زدم تخمین رتبم شد 1100 تا 1200 (کنکور 94 1368) شدم. وقتی درصدای پارسال و معدل 20 رو زدم، تخمین رتبه شد بین 350-400
مخم سوت کشید. من اگه پارسال 350 تا 400 میشدم قطعا الان اینجا نبودم. اصلا فک نمیکردم معدل انقدر تاثیرگذار باشه. بچه ها دعا کنید ترمیم امسال اجرایی شه

----------


## mraday

> 17.27
> تخمین رتبه گزینه دو رو بررسی کردین ک سوابق تحصیلی هم بهش اضافه شده؟
> من درصد های پارسالمو با معدل 17.27 زدم تخمین رتبم شد 1100 تا 1200 (کنکور 94 1368) شدم. وقتی درصدای پارسال و معدل 20 رو زدم، تخمین رتبه شد بین 350-400
> مخم سوت کشید. من اگه پارسال 350 تا 400 میشدم قطعا الان اینجا نبودم. اصلا فک نمیکردم معدل انقدر تاثیرگذار باشه. بچه ها دعا کنید ترمیم امسال اجرایی شه


با 1300 رياضي موندي ؟ پشت كنكور؟منطقه 1?

----------


## emprator227

من به علت مشکلااتی توی دی ماه نمرات 4 درس موثر دیپلم انسانی در کنکور تجربیم خوب نشد و معدلشون شد 10 و95.به نظرتون چیکار کنم.دارم دیوانه میشم.

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط emprator227


من به علت مشکلااتی توی دی ماه نمرات 4 درس موثر دیپلم انسانی در کنکور تجربیم خوب نشد و معدلشون شد 10 و95.به نظرتون چیکار کنم.دارم دیوانه میشم.


معدل اصلا مهم نیست فقط نمرات دروس مشترک  تجربی و انسانی مثل عربی و زبان فارسی و دینی و زبان در کنکور تجربی تاثیر گذار اونم اگه اشتباه نکنم ۷ درصد.
نگران نباشید_

----------


## Amin97

خوب واسه اونایی که معدل فعلیشون بالای 17 هست ترمیم خیلی بهتره چون میتونن نمره مثبت کنکورم بگیرن

----------


## tavakoli

معدلم 19 شده ولی چون نمره میتونه تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه و امتحان نهایی هم نمره هاش مفته سوالاش اسونه 100% شرکت خواهم کرد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## shima1372

10/58

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

دوستان کسی می دونه اگر ترمیم ثبت نام کرده باشیم ولی شرکت نکنیم چی میشه ؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ARASH.OLIA


دوستان کسی می دونه اگر ترمیم ثبت نام کرده باشیم ولی شرکت نکنیم چی میشه ؟


هیچی نمیشه...فقط پولت دیگه رفته....منم متاسفانه ثبت نام کردم ولی یه امتحانش رو هم نرفتم......این نمره ها فقط اگه از نمره های اصلیت بیشتر باشن میرن واسه سایت سنجش .که نیست...بیشتر هم باشن که فرقی به حالت نمیکنه چون تاثیر مثبته...*

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

> *
> هیچی نمیشه...فقط پولت دیگه رفته....منم متاسفانه ثبت نام کردم ولی یه امتحانش رو هم نرفتم......این نمره ها فقط اگه از نمره های اصلیت بیشتر باشن میرن واسه سایت سنجش .که نیست...بیشتر هم باشن که فرقی به حالت نمیکنه چون تاثیر مثبته...*


دمت گرم داداش.
منم همین فکر رو کردم الکی وقتمون رو هدر بدیم و تشریحی بخونیم آخرم تاثیرش نمیدن.

بازم ممنون

----------


## nilo joon

این طرح ترمیم معدل شامل نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی هم میشه یافقط سال سوم؟

----------


## saeed211

بابا بیخیال بچه ها
معدل تاثیر چندانی نداره اگر کنکورتونو خوب بدین
چون دیه تاثیر مثبت شده
ب نظر من ک اصلا فک کنین چنین طرحی وجود نداشته هیچوخ و تمرکزتونو بذارید رو کنکور

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

> این طرح ترمیم معدل شامل نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی هم میشه یافقط سال سوم؟


فقط
سوم

----------


## Dr.Morteza_Ma

> بابا بیخیال بچه ها
> معدل تاثیر چندانی نداره اگر کنکورتونو خوب بدین
> چون دیه تاثیر مثبت شده
> ب نظر من ک اصلا فک کنین چنین طرحی وجود نداشته هیچوخ و تمرکزتونو بذارید رو کنکور


امثال اینطوره اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه  خیلی تاثیر داره

📖

----------


## takbok.mohamadi

> سلام دوستان .
> 
> یه مدتیه تبه دیپلم مجدد و ترمیم معدل همه کنکوریا رو گرفته حتی جوری که از کنکور هم بیشتر بهش فکر میکنن .
> 
> من یه سوال وسم پیش اومده!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> دوستانی که بی صبرانه منتظرن که این طرح ها اجرا :
> 
> لطف کنن بیان بگن معدلشون چنده که میخان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



سلام خدمت همگی..دوستان این ترمیم معدلو ول کنید..خواهشا خودتونو الکی گول ندید...مخصوصا اونایی که معدل دیپلمشون زیر 15 هست و قصد دارن برا تربیت معلم تلاش بکنن و معدلشونو حداقل بیارن 15 تا یکی از شرایط برای قبولی در تربیت معلمو داشته باشن..دوم اینکه در این ترمیم معدل به هیچ گونه معدل تون تغییر نخواهد کرد چه معدل دیپلم چه معدل کل سه سال دوره دبیرستان....فقط این ترمیم معدل اگه مثلا در درس زیست شناسی قبلا 12 بودین..بکنیدش 18 ..تاثیرش برای اثرگزاری در  کنکوره و 25 درصد تاثیر مثبتو داره...وقت تلف کردنه...بشین رو برنامه ت....اینارم ول کن

----------


## z.f.p

> سلام خدمت همگی..دوستان این ترمیم معدلو ول کنید..خواهشا خودتونو الکی گول ندید...مخصوصا اونایی که معدل دیپلمشون زیر 15 هست و قصد دارن برا تربیت معلم تلاش بکنن و معدلشونو حداقل بیارن 15 تا یکی از شرایط برای قبولی در تربیت معلمو داشته باشن..دوم اینکه در این ترمیم معدل به هیچ گونه معدل تون تغییر نخواهد کرد چه معدل دیپلم چه معدل کل سه سال دوره دبیرستان....فقط این ترمیم معدل اگه مثلا در درس زیست شناسی قبلا 12 بودین..بکنیدش 18 ..تاثیرش برای اثرگزاری در  کنکوره و 25 درصد تاثیر مثبتو داره...وقت تلف کردنه...بشین رو برنامه ت....اینارم ول کن


من که دلم میخواست ترمیم کنم چون سر امتحان نهاییا مریض شدم و کارم کشید بیمارستان..معدل کتبیم 18/09 شد و کلم19/53 با اینکه قید ترمیمو زدم ولی این قضیه خیلی ازارم میده..واقعا تاثیری نداره؟خب اگه دو نفر که یک و دو کنکور شدن کاملا شبیه هم باشه درصداشون ولی معدلاشون نه.خب اون میشه یک این دو..

----------


## NVIDIA

دوستان با توجه به شرایط حاکم بر نظام اموزشی کشور بنظرتون تاثیر معدل سال 97 هم مثبت میمونه یا نه ؟

----------


## alireza.salehi

> دوستان با توجه به شرایط حاکم بر نظام اموزشی کشور بنظرتون تاثیر معدل سال 97 هم مثبت میمونه یا نه ؟


نگران نباش احتمال 99/9 درصد مثبته  :Yahoo (1):

----------

